

Ask HN: How do you manage/treat RSI? - rxaxm

HN,<p>I&#x27;m a very young programmer. In fact, I haven&#x27;t even really begun my career, as I&#x27;m still in college. Nevertheless, I&#x27;ve been struggling with acute pain in my fingers (tips and joints) during longer typing sessions. I&#x27;ve spent hundreds of dollars on ergonomic equipment like a Herman Miller chairs and a Kinesis Advantage keyboard, and they help a lot (I can&#x27;t even touch a Macbook keyboard anymore), but they don&#x27;t do enough. I&#x27;ve also begun to take regular typing breaks and to work out.<p>Has anyone else dealt with this? What do I do? Do I say &#x27;fuck it&#x27; and look to move to less typing intensive roles? I am truly passionate bout code, so I really want to delay that for some time. Do I abandon emacs? ;( I&#x27;m at a loss.
======
floor__
I don't know how affordable it would be but physiotherapy may help. Finding
the root of the cause will help as well. If its arthritis your treatment
options are going to be very different from muscle strain. I developed RSI
last year and still have it today. It has become more manageable but still
painful. If it is muscle related physio could put you on the right path of
repair and rebuilding those muscles. They would give you stretches and hand
workouts which would help strengthen the muscles which would eventually stop
the pain. But it takes dedication. I wouldn't say give up on coding if you
love to do it. You could try speech to text programming. It may be hard to
adjust but I have seen someone use speech to text quiet efficiently. Have you
considered a "vacation" away from the computer? I feel if I had the chance to
take 2months away from the compute my RSI would go away.

~~~
rxaxm
i'm going to look into physiotherapy. hopefully i find some answers there.

vacation is not an option for financial reasons.

~~~
floor__
I hope it works out for you. I also found that hot water helped a lot. Try ice
for pain and hot water or whatever for healing.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Have you seen a doctor.

~~~
rxaxm
yeah. i saw a specialist at the university hospital who pretty much told me
there are genetic factors (weaker ligaments on the inner side of my fingers)
that pretty much mean i'm shit out of luck so long as i keep typing. he also
suggested more cardiovascular exercise and working in warmer environments (as
it is largely a blood flow issue)

